# Prescott & Tri-Cities AZ Gamers Wanted!



## Joemeister (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking for gamers in Prescott Valley area of Arizona.
Willing to travel.
rpgs
wargames
many games!

contact me at nkingdom2005@yahoo.com


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 25, 2008)

Shot you an email.


----------



## Joemeister (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, I had my wrong email.    Please see corrected email.


----------

